# ISO/help w/Homemade Nutritious Granola Bars



## granolabar (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello everyone, I need help with my granola bar recipe.   
I am trying to make granola bars using almonds, oats, 3 different types of seeds, a small amount of coconut oil and honey. Honey is the main binding ingredient and gives it that all important crunch. However, after taking the bars out of the freezer they start to loose their texture and crumble. I am heating the honey up to 125/130c, a syrup form that allows me to mix the ingredients. 

I've tried different methods, such as changing the honey temperature and cooling temperature to ensure the texture remains crunchy after I've taken the bars out of the freezer. However, nothing seems to work and I'm out of ideas now. Please could someone help or suggest different ideas? 
Thank you


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

I don't believe honey makes a good binder for granola bars because it becomes liquid at room temperature. Something more solid like dates or a nut butter would work better. 

Here's one recipe that she says freezes well: http://minimalistbaker.com/healthy-5-ingredient-granola-bars/


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 30, 2017)

Ive also used dates in the past , and the end product is not crisp like a cracker, but definitely a good binding agent, so the bar will hold together well.


----------

